# Feature request - FPS counter in GPU-Z?



## Fahad (Sep 9, 2017)

Since FRAPS in no longer in development and doesn't work on DX12 titles, is this something that can be added to GPU-Z?

Maybe the overlay could also display temps? Just a thought.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 9, 2017)

That i think is very good idea.

But if you want a FPS counter. Try MSI afterburner and open settings and go to monitoring. Then scroll down to Framerate set a mark it to activate it and then go down to "show in On-screen display" and mark that as well and press ok. Open a game, you shut now have a FPS counter in the corner of opened game.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 9, 2017)

I don't see it happening. It's way more complicated than you're imagining. Besides, that's what RTSS is for. Which can be run without MSI Afterburner(and is what is actually providing the OSD when running AB BTW). It's still very much in developement(and I don't see that stopping anytime soon), so there's no real need for it.


----------

